# Need new Non-stick pans



## alterwisser (Nov 16, 2016)

I know, I know ... a lot of folks say "don't buy any". But while I like my cast iron (will get a bigger one soon), I need two nonsticks ... my wife demands them. She rarely ever cooks, but she wants them anyway. For her and her mom in law when they come visit. 

I had two cheaper Caphalons that were on sale, but they scratched both badly within a year. I partially blame my wife for that (the utensils she uses and the way she throws them into the cabinet, but well well ..).

Anyhow. Looking for decently priced nonsticks, a smaller (mostly for omelettes) and a fairly large one.

Thanks!


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't know the prices of Scanpan in the US, but the Scanpan CTX series is the best teflon I've ever used. I don't use them much (mainly carbon steel and thick copper/stainless), but when I do, they are a pleasure as far as teflon goes.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 16, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> I don't know the prices of Scanpan in the US, but the Scanpan CTX series is the best teflon I've ever used. I don't use them much (mainly carbon steel and thick copper/stainless), but when I do, they are a pleasure as far as teflon goes.



Looks like most are pretty expensive. What do you think of this more reasonable "classic" set?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZFZOGK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 16, 2016)

That I cannot say, as I have never used them. I have only owned the CTX line. I am sure some other forum members can chime in.

I know America's Test Kitchen made a teflon review video. Maybe that could come of use.

[video=youtube;HwJKDD6E7M0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwJKDD6E7M0[/video]


----------



## Lars (Nov 16, 2016)

Haven't tried the classic, but the CTX I got recently is really very nice.

Lars


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 16, 2016)

"the utensils she uses and the way she throws them into the cabinet" ... well, so getting a new $20 pan every year is more realistic than a $200 pan every 10 year.

Inexpensive cookware shopping: Buy every version IKEA has and try it, keep what is good and throw away straight what is bad, and you'll still get a lot of value for money


----------



## guari (Nov 16, 2016)

I keep a few Tefal pans for my wife and they are some of the best non-sticks we've tried. They won't break the bank too. 

My personal belief is that a nonstick will need replacing every 3-5 years, so getting all fancy doesn't really pay off as they all fail eventually. On the other hand, if you go very cheap, they will barely last 2 years..


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 16, 2016)

Unless you have an induction range, just get some inexpensive pans, like this Farberware set of three for $20:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B3M9YK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Replace as necessary.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 16, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "the utensils she uses and the way she throws them into the cabinet" ... well, so getting a new $20 pan every year is more realistic than a $200 pan every 10 year.
> 
> Inexpensive cookware shopping: Buy every version IKEA has and try it, keep what is good and throw away straight what is bad, and you'll still get a lot of value for money



Oh my, he's looking for helpful advise here [emoji8]

If you buy a decent pan and it scratches the manufacturer will replace it. Least calphalon and scan pan and AC will


----------



## daveb (Nov 16, 2016)

I like Swiss Diamond a lot. In my hobby/job at the culinary store I get to use all manner of pans. Don't like AC non-stick. Don't like Scan Pan - but it's been a couple years. 

Swiss Diamond will hold up to daily use, by housewives/students, using every utensil in the store, using temps that I've not seen any other ns hold up to. Replacement schedule averaged about 2 years in this environment. Did I mention I like it? And I own several for omelets, fish, cheese sauces etc.

The Woll line and Black Diamond line are getting some love at the store. They've only been carrying them for a few months but looks good so far.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm not a bit fan of non-stick, but someone (maybe bk?) recommended these and for the money they are excellent (though don't see much use). Wound up being perfect because they're pretty good and very inexpensive.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QB9TPS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

and a review here...
https://www.centurylife.org/product-review-anolon-nouvelle-copper/


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 16, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oh my, he's looking for helpful advise here [emoji8]
> 
> If you buy a decent pan and it scratches the manufacturer will replace it. Least calphalon and scan pan and AC will



He's not going to use the pan himself, and from his post, his wife is indifferent to what kind of pan he gets as long as it is non-stick. I know it goes against what most of us would do, but buying "throwaways" in this case is a valid strategy.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 16, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> He's not going to use the pan himself, and from his post, his wife is indifferent to what kind of pan he gets as long as it is non-stick. I know it goes against what most of us would do, but buying "throwaways" in this case is a valid strategy.



I agree. The problem I have with that strategy.... I hate throwing stuff away. For multiple reasons


----------



## PieMan (Nov 16, 2016)

If you don't look after them properly, you're going to be throwing them away. That said I have some of the cheapest, cheap cheap supermarket brand non-stick gear here (Furnished flat, came with) that I use and they've lasted every day use for over a year now, I daresay once a year use would make even the cheapest stuff last a long time.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 16, 2016)

We can sharpen a knife, we can't recoat a teflon pan (and sharpening it is ill advised), so I think the "no throw-away, buy expensive and not often" mentality doesn't stand on the same feet there. 

The reason I am an IKEA fan nowadays with nonstick cookware: They openly advertise the coating grade/brand/system they put on it (many pan manufacturers do nowadays, I tend to not trust these that don't), and some of it isn't even bad!

And free replacements... if a local shop can handle the replacement, for sure. Packaging, hauling to the post, probably having to collect the return package from the post, to do the mailorder replacement can easily exceed (depending on how time is valued) the cost of a cheap replacement pan picked up on the way to work....


----------



## laxdad (Nov 16, 2016)

For good, affordable non-stick pans, just go to your local Costco. They carry a 2-pack of GreenPan skillets if you want a ceramic coating, or a 3-pack of Tramontina if you are OK with Teflon. I think both are around $30-40, less if they are one of the monthly specials.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a suspicion that ceramic coatings are not all they're ... well, they are cracking up in some way and losing nonstick properties quickly. Seems they really DO NOT like thermal shock btw...


----------



## daveb (Nov 16, 2016)

The "green pans" might be the most poorly designed product for it's intended use ever. Well, since the AMC Gremlin anyway.

Just sayin.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 16, 2016)

I've been using the Scan Pan Classic for many years and for the money they do their job quite well.


----------



## Matus (Nov 16, 2016)

Have a look at the Mauviel Stone series. We have a smaller pot and the surface seems more resistant to damage than convention teflon stuff. The cookware is 4 mm this aluminium with a thin steel plate for induction on the bottom. We have the pot for about a year and it serves us well. The stainless handles too get rather hot though.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 16, 2016)

chinacats said:


> I'm not a bit fan of non-stick, but someone (maybe bk?) recommended these and for the money they are excellent (though don't see much use). Wound up being perfect because they're pretty good and very inexpensive.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QB9TPS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Nice memory and that would still be my recommendation today. They should have 2 piece sets on sale for the holidays for just under $50. It's an amazing amount of aluminum and copper for the money and it comes with DuPont's highest end coating, autograph II


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 16, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Nice memory and that would still be my recommendation today. They should have 2 piece sets on sale for the holidays for just under $50. It's an amazing amount of aluminum and copper for the money and it comes with DuPont's highest end coating, autograph II



$48 right now


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 16, 2016)

@daveb oh, anything that doesn't stick to a stainless steel pan usually doesn't stick to a green pan. Given most people don't know that some things do not stick to stainless steel pans, or come unstuck on their own....:detective:

Also, a classic example of designing stuff for its intended use but not for its intended abuse


----------



## laxdad (Nov 16, 2016)

daveb said:


> The "green pans" might be the most poorly designed product for it's intended use ever. Well, since the AMC Gremlin anyway.



Hmmm....perhaps you purchased one of their pans when ceramic fry pans first came out several years ago? None of the ceramic coatings from that generation lasted very long, regardless of brand. My in-laws have been using the current Costco GreenPans for the past year and we have been using ScanPans. Both coatings have held up very well.

BTW, those Analon pans look nice and are induction compatible. For non-stick properties, it's still hard to beat Teflon.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 16, 2016)

I have gastrolux, I think they're made in Denmark. My most used has been used daily for 2.5 years and now sometimes likes to give me trouble with things such as stuck on cheese and sugary stuff, but heating it up then cooling, or cleaning VERY gently with BKF (was recommended to me by the store) helps. They have quite the warranty too, but not cheap either. If your wife is careless perhaps cheaper disposable pans are a better option


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 16, 2016)

I have scanpan CTX and Scanpan CTQ, both are amazing. They brown nice, clean easy, very durable, can take abuse well. I love them and they are worth every penny.


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a scanpan ctx fry pan and wok. Still to use the fry pan but the wok has held up brilliantly


----------



## daveb (Nov 17, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @daveb oh, anything that doesn't stick to a stainless steel pan usually doesn't stick to a green pan. Given most people don't know that some things do not stick to stainless steel pans, or come unstuck on their own....



Typical life cycle of "green pan" Use it a time or two or three. Stuff is stuck to it. Scrub hell out of it and stuff comes off. Next time more stuff sticks. Scrub hell out of it and stuff comes off. Next time more stuff sticks......



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Also, a classic example of designing stuff for its idealistic use but not for reality


 Fixed and Tru dat.



laxdad said:


> Hmmm....perhaps you purchased one of their pans when ceramic fry pans first came out several years ago? None of the ceramic coatings from that generation lasted very long, regardless of brand.





Lax, I've not purchased any of them. My part time/hobby job is assisting and conducting cooking demonstrations for a local WS type culinary store. Some of these are cooking demos where the owner wants to feature some of his latest and greatest product. Some of them are product demos where a specific product is used. Some of these are classes I support where I can use any product sold by the store. 

1st use of Zwilling pan. Induction cooktop. Owner wanted to sear some fish that I had SV'd.







Anyway, it was not my intent to take the thread off the track by dumping on ceramics. They are the latest and greatest and in my experience with about 5 brands they are not worth owning. YMMV.

To alt, Certainly understand you don't want to drop a lot of coin on cookware that will not be used often. Also understand that you don't want throwaway cookware either. At 50 - 70 a pan (better when you can catch a sale) the SD works for me. I've only heard good things about ScanPan in recent years though have not used one in at least 10. Will encourage you to not make this a wally world purchase where you'll know going in that you're buying crap. Keep us posted on where you end up.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 17, 2016)

I guess people who like working with sweet or sweet-savory or acidic stuff, or make meat analogues or non-traditional burgers, or like trying out new grains, or who like to simmer things semi-unattended, have more of a need for nonstick  And for these NEED-nonstick cases, ceramic is a bad alternative, and that's what I wanted to point out.

"dumping on ceramics" ... now that is a well-proven application.


----------



## Matus (Nov 17, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "dumping on ceramics" ... now that is a well-proven application.



:rofl2:


----------



## daveb (Nov 17, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "dumping on ceramics" ... now that is a well-proven application. :laughat:



Life, Germans are not supposed to be funny but you win today's contest. Wish I could claim I intended that pun.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh, Germany has Villeroy&Boch - a brand that makes both tableware and guess what....


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 17, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Oh, Germany has Villeroy&Boch - a brand that makes both tableware and guess what....



Porcelain gods!!!


----------



## dwalker (Nov 17, 2016)

I've always had really good luck with commercial Vollrath teflon. The high grade stuff I very durable but costs half of the high end name brands. Find a local restaurant supply. I don't buy anything from box stores anymore.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Nov 17, 2016)

I use this one. Too heavy to flip stuff and it is pricey, but other than that it's good. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAMONTINA-...465544?hash=item3602ef36c8:g:s7QAAOSwvg9XXigJ


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2016)

+1 vollrath pretty much anything


----------



## jljohn (Dec 4, 2016)

I only use one non-stick pan, and I use to primarily for omelettes. It's a Vollrath Z4010; its made in the US; and I have been very happy with it. Highly recommended!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 4, 2016)

I think nonstick pots are underrated for "let this simmer 3 hours and I'll be watching a movie" scenarios - of course it doesn't help against boiling dry, but it does stop things from getting jammed to the bottom unable to be carried away by convection.


----------



## mille162 (Dec 6, 2016)

I really like the SLT brand anodized non-stick set. Their two piece is usually onside around the holidays under $50, and bought a set to keep in the house for GF to abuse when she makes me breakfast in bed. It's been about 4 years and has stood up to lotsa abuse (dishwasher, metal utensils, overheating pan...). Bonus, if you sign up for their email spam list, you get 15% off your order online.

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1524966/


----------

